# J16 clears inlet at crack of noon



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

[smiley=bravo.gif] Let me be the first to give you my man card.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice work... Boynton inlet in a tiller j16... wow....


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Are you advertising for Spiderwire??? (See elbow) GREAT job!! MAN kudos!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey thanks fellas. What Boynton lacks in inshore fishing ain't so bad when it's a two minute run to the fishy grounds outside.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

That is awesome!  I once pontificated about a neighbor who passed away a couple years ago - the fishiest sum of b!tch on the planet! What did he have?  A J16! Be careful fella's, but damn!  Sailfish in a J16!!   ;D ;D ;D

I believe you posted mahi too? What's next, wahoo?


----------

